# QAL - Qualitas Limited



## System (16 December 2021)

Qualitas Limited  is an alternative real estate investment manager focused in private credit and equity across CRE sectors. 

Qualitas' funds platform consists of 13 active funds, comprising 5 specialist commercial real estate (CRE) credit funds, and 8 specialist real estate private equity funds, which, together with other investor and non-fund mandates, manage a total $4.22 billion of FuM. Additionally, Qualitas holds interests in its Funds alongside wholesale and retail investors, totalling $28.9 million.

Qualitas' vision is to be the leading Australian alternative real estate investment manager. Qualitas' key objective is to grow its underlying FuM to drive long-term, annuity style earnings growth by leveraging its key existing core capabilities across real estate private credit and equity.

It is anticipated that QAL will list on the ASX during December 2021.





__





						Qualitas | Specialists at creating real opportunities | Qualitas
					

Founded in 2008, Qualitas is one of Australia’s leading alternative real estate investment managers, with committed capital of approximately AU$5 billion.




					www.qualitas.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 December 2021)

*Listing date*16 December 2021 2021 ; 11:00 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.qualitas.com.au/
Ph: +61 3 9612 3900*Principal Activities*Qualitas operates in the alternative real estate investment management sector, managing funds (Funds) investing in debt and equity strategies (Business). As part of this Business, Qualitas originates, acquires, manages and exits investments for Qualitas Funds on behalf of fund investors. Qualitas primarily generates revenue through fees charged to the Funds managed by Qualitas.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD2.50*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*QAL*Capital to be Raised*$335,000,000*Expected offer close date*13 December 2021*Underwriter*Macquarie Capital (Australia) Limited (Underwriter), Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited and E&P Corporate Advisory Pty Limited (Joint Lead Managers).


----------

